# Morning hike



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Around Lake Murray this monrning with my weight watcher grp. A first for me in a very long time. It was so beautiful. We started out at Pecan Grove and ended at the North boat ramp. 2 miles and wooded all the wau.












































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Water Lilies are so beautiful, too bad they are such an invasive plant because i would have really liked to have some in my ponds at the old place.

I'm ignoring that you walked two miles.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I wouldnt mind dropping a weedless purple worm in those lily pads. I bet there's big bass hanging around in there!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really beautiful! I need to take my camera everywhere with me. I like the cell phone camera, but would rather use my camera that has an SD card.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, Robin. Maybe I need to try the purple worm thing Dawg, I've been wanting to try my hand at finishing. It's been awhile. The hubs doesn't enjoy fishing. I can download my cell phone pictures to my computer and "the cloud".

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lily pads are probably more invasive than cattails.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good for you!!!I haven't heard of someone doing weight watchers for a long time.It brought back memories of my grandmother and going to meetings with her.Weigh ins,congratulations on weight losses,hugs for weight gains and recipes,recipes and more recipes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

WW is completely different in a good way. Even just this year. There's so much more freedom of choice and encouragement. I'm really enjoying it even my wt is not coming off fast at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Slow weight loss is better than fast weight loss.You already know that.My FIL sought professional help to loose weight this year.He even quit drinking beer which shocked me.He's lost about 20 lbs but isn't exercising.I already scolded him once...


----------

